# Bandbreite Beschleunigen / etwas Ausreizen!?



## digiTAL (17. April 2005)

Hey,

ich habe eine DSL Flat die von 768kbit/s auf 1Mbit/s (neuer Standart) umgestellt wurde. Meine derzeitige Downloadrate beträgt ca.120kb/s.

So jetzt nun meine Frage, kann man das noch mehr Beschleunigen also sozusagen noch ein bisschen tunen das es schneller downloaded oder geht sowas nicht!?

Also ich will kein neuen Tarif mit einer höheren Bandbreite, will nur mein bisheriges etwas ausreizen

thx


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. April 2005)

Mehr wird wohl kaum gehen glaub ich, 125kb/s sollte das Theortische Maximum bei 1Mbit/s sein.


----------



## MCIglo (17. April 2005)

Mit ein bisschen Feintuning lassen sich sicher noch ein paar b/s rausholen, aber auf die 125kb/s wirst du nie kommen, denn alleine das Aufrechterhalten der Verbindung zum ISP kostet ja schon einige Bytes. Dazu kommen dann noch 'Verluste' durch die Strecke.


----------

